# Lawrence kansas drug store bottle



## flint_illustrator (Dec 17, 2015)

*I recently bought this beautiful Lawrence Kansas B.W. WOODWARD drug store bottle and thought I'd share it with everyone. This is one of my favorites in my Kansas drug store bottle collection. Enjoy*


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 17, 2015)

Love the embossing on that bottle. Thanks for showing it


----------



## 2find4me (Dec 17, 2015)

Nice pictorial embossing!


----------



## sparrow75 (Dec 17, 2015)

Sweet! I've lived in Lawrence a few times back in the late 90's...love that town.  I'm from Olathe originally. 

Id love a Lawrence druggist, are they tough to find in general?


----------



## wyowarren (Dec 17, 2015)

That's a neat alright. I really like the picture drugstore bottles. I collect Wyoming bottles and there are not many with pictures and even less colored.


----------



## flint_illustrator (Dec 18, 2015)

Yes, Lawrence drug stores are pretty hard to come by. There really is not that many examples out there. I pick them up whenever I see one.


----------



## flint_illustrator (Dec 18, 2015)

The neat thing about this bottle is the name is still inlaid in the entrance of the door to where Woodward had his business. I was just there the other day and took a picture of it. I attached the picture to my post.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 23, 2015)

So cool!


----------



## ScottBSA (Dec 23, 2015)

Nice bottle Flint.  I'll keep my eye open for Kansas pharmacy bottles while I am about.  I live just south of Kansas City and find bottles here and there.

Scott


----------



## flint_illustrator (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks Scott! Much appreciated!


----------

